# Dark Eldar 2nd Wave



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

Don't know if someone already posted this:



> *Incoming: Dark Eldar*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SO what do you think will be in the 2nd wave release? Flyer? Wracks? Grotesques?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

wracks,grotesques, talos venom and the fighter possibly the warrior and wych elite units


----------



## Mortigar (Oct 5, 2010)

Asdrubael Vect is still not on the webstore, so i'd be guessing either a new model, or a re-release similar to gideon lorr


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Hopefully a model for the jetfighters too...


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Wouldn't this be the fourth wave? They had the first release with Warriors, Wyches the Raider and possibly something else. Then shortly after that there were the Mandrakes, Hellions, Ravager and something else. Recently there was the new Beastmaster and Beast models, so doesn't this make it a fourth wave?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Probably Wracks, Grotesques, a Jet fighter plastic kit, a new Talos / parasite, new Haemonculi, a new vect and Scourge


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

All the plastics came out in the same month [couple of weeks between], with the codex, which constituted the First Wave.

The recent Beastmaster blisters was a small release, along side The new O+G book - at best, this could be considered wave 1.5...hence this new wave being the 2nd wave.

As for releases, I reckon BitsandKits has it pretty much spot on. I remember reading an interview with Jes [Goodwin] where he said that 90% of the DE Codex entries [not including Special Characters] would be released by June 2011...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

wombat_tree said:


> Wouldn't this be the fourth wave? They had the first release with Warriors, Wyches the Raider and possibly something else. Then shortly after that there were the Mandrakes, Hellions, Ravager and something else. Recently there was the new Beastmaster and Beast models, so doesn't this make it a fourth wave?


No its the second wave


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

What ever happened to Tyranids second wave?
GW forgot about them?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

GW did, kind of, KoC. though Im glad that they didnt put the DE on the backburner for the rest of the models.

also: wytch and warrior elite units are just the normal units, so they definitly will NOT release new models for them. Scourge, the Jet kit, wracks and grotesques are what NEED models, new haemonculi models and a new talos would be nice, along with a vect release.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> also: wytch and warrior elite units are just the normal units, so they definitly will NOT release new models for them.


try getting elites out of a box of warriors there are no shard carbines,venom blades and only 1 blaster and 1 shredder.plus its money for old rope, they already have the designs they could easily CAD up a sprue for both with almost no effort.

i forgot to mention i think we we might get the court of the archon stuff too, GW seem very pro alien at the moment


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> try getting elites out of a box of warriors there are no shard carbines,venom blades and only 1 blaster and 1 shredder.plus its money for old rope, they already have the designs they could easily CAD up a sprue for both with almost no effort.
> 
> i forgot to mention i think we we might get the court of the archon stuff too, GW seem very pro alien at the moment


Shard carbines are optional, and if they release scourge, thats where we will get our shard carbines from, I have this sneaking feeling thats what GW is going to do.

yes they need to produce Shard carbine models, but they also need to produce Scourge which happen to have their basic weapons as shard carbines. for any other weapon combos, im assuming GW will just say : well buy multiple boxes to complete those squads. The point is, GW does these things to make money. If they wanted to let us save money to put shard carbines up Im sure they will release a bit sprue for them.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> Shard carbines are optional, and if they release scourge, thats where we will get our shard carbines from, I have this sneaking feeling thats what GW is going to do.
> 
> yes they need to produce Shard carbine models, but they also need to produce Scourge which happen to have their basic weapons as shard carbines. for any other weapon combos, im assuming GW will just say : well buy multiple boxes to complete those squads. The point is, GW does these things to make money. If they wanted to let us save money to put shard carbines up Im sure they will release a bit sprue for them.


or they could just release elites at £20 a pop for 5 models like they have with all other races, you seem very resistant to the idea of a box set of elites containing the weapon options listed in the codex, your option would be like telling people to build a squad of Nobs by buying five sets of boys and using the Nobs bits from each.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> or they could just release elites at £20 a pop for 5 models like they have with all other races, you seem very resistant to the idea of a box set of elites containing the weapon options listed in the codex, your option would be like telling people to build a squad of Nobs by buying five sets of boys and using the Nobs bits from each.


I would not complain if they did release another box set of elites, but the chances of it happening with the current GW thought process that i have been noticing alot recently, is very slim. take space wolves as an example, their single box set accounts for 3 squads, one of which there are no combi - weapon sprues which if you wanted to take full advantage of any one set of weapons for youd have to use the extra bits from other boxes you bought.

How About the new Grey Knight Power armor Kit? that holsters multiple squads as well. My point is, though I would not mind to see a box of elites, I highly doubt there will be an actual kit of them, rather then GW just making us Kit bash those together, since it would not be a major issue to do so, given they give us something with shard carbines.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

I think Khainite is right on this one, it would make more sense for GW to get you to buy the whole set, possibly with multiple boxes of some units rather than giving you a single box that people will only buy one of.
If you need box A and box B to make C then why supply C in it's own box?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> I would not complain if they did release another box set of elites, but the chances of it happening with the current GW thought process that i have been noticing alot recently, is very slim. take space wolves as an example, their single box set accounts for 3 squads, one of which there are no combi - weapon sprues which if you wanted to take full advantage of any one set of weapons for youd have to use the extra bits from other boxes you bought.
> 
> How About the new Grey Knight Power armor Kit? that holsters multiple squads as well. My point is, though I would not mind to see a box of elites, I highly doubt there will be an actual kit of them, rather then GW just making us Kit bash those together, since it would not be a major issue to do so, given they give us something with shard carbines.


using your grey knights as an example, those kits contain all the required weapons for the three units the box represents the DE warriors contain everything for the warriors only, the elite codex entries though similar to the warriors have a different level of weapons available to them, if they were supposed to kit bash elites out of the warrior box they would have included all the options in the kit, your not expected to kit bash the ravager by buying additional raiders for the two sponson lances are you?

Space wolves is a terrible example, the space wolf boxes are designed to complement and convert the vanilla space marine range that was already available, though combi weapons sprue would have been a good idea.
Admittedly GW may release a kits or an ungrade sprue to do the same with the warriors and wyches to turn them into elites but they will release something, they would never miss the opportunity to cash in on an elite unit.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

normtheunsavoury said:


> I think Khainite is right on this one, it would make more sense for GW to get you to buy the whole set, possibly with multiple boxes of some units rather than giving you a single box that people will only buy one of.
> If you need box A and box B to make C then why supply C in it's own box?


because C cant be produced by just buying A and B in this case


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

exactly norm. I mean its in part the reason that Devastator squads come in the way they are, one of each type of weapon forcing you to buy multiple boxes in order to make you buy many in order to max out your squad.

Besides, why would they spend the money to make NEW molds on things that they can get away with just saying "buy these both to get your desired result"

Ontop of that, Let me ask you this: how many players who are collecting DE now, DONT have their trueborn if they are going to use them? how big is the market truly for Trueborn? IE: would spending the money to make new Molds and new kits net them a positive balance? how many of said kits would actually sell? 

out of 100 people, we can assume that:

over half would never use Trueborn in the first place

20 of them are old school De players with the old models, so they probably would not buy them.

and the remaining have either Already made their own trueborn useing the warrior sprues, or may buy only a single box.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> because C cant be produced by just buying A and B in this case



but if Scourge is released with Carbines, then A would be warriors B would be scourge carbines, which you could create C with.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> exactly norm. I mean its in part the reason that Devastator squads come in the way they are, one of each type of weapon forcing you to buy multiple boxes in order to make you buy many in order to max out your squad.
> 
> Besides, why would they spend the money to make NEW molds on things that they can get away with just saying "buy these both to get your desired result"
> 
> ...


Ok lets assume out of 100 75% will use them, only 2 are old school players who hate the models and want new ones, the rest want true born and havent gone out and bought 4 sets of warriors to build a 5 man squad.

Dont assume anything, GW will not put an elite entry in the codex(one that has to work) and then fob you off with a kit bash elite unit, if thats was there intention they would have put all the weapon options on the warrior sprue and charged £5-£10 more for it


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> but if Scourge is released with Carbines, then A would be warriors B would be scourge carbines, which you could create C with.


no its would be 

AAAA+B = C and that assumes you wont use the special weapons in your warrior boxes for your warrior units and that the scourge sprue comes with extra carbines as its there standard armament.

Im not saying it cant be done, im saying GW will likely release a box or something to make the elites do able without all this nonsense, the average gamer does not cock about.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

thats funny BnK, thats golden, GW wont fob us? what world are you living in? GW has done it to the players, Recently even, whats those big Tyranid units that basically need a kitbash to create, the Tervigon I think its called? (the one that breeds their little gaunts)

The fact is also, that only about half the Lists Ive seen will use Trueborn, not 75%, out of that half, I can easily see that probably half of them already have units filling in as the 'trueborn' so maybe, MAYBE 30/100 players will buy ONE box, and maybe one player will buy multiples in order to fill out a big army.

its not that the trueborn are not nice, but they just would not be cost effective to GW to create a sprue JUST for them.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I foresee the release of wracks, possibly grotesques, scourges, possible talos/chronos figure, venom and a possible court. 

I can't wait to see the court. They seem the most interesting when it comes to models.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

just on the trueborn thing i bought 5 boxes of warriors and made 3 warrior squads and 2 trueborn squads with little effort carbines would be nice but i cant see it happening. i would love all the other models but i think the flyers might wait untill the new flyer rules come out this year


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

An alien witch from the future hired by a rival game company came through a time portal and told me the release is as follows.

Haemonculus Blister - 2 Versions
Wracks - Plastic Kit
Grotesque Blister - 2 Versions 
Scourges - Metal Kit
Venom - Plastic Kit
Talos - Metal Kit

and if we pre-order enough Beastmasters to make Gamesworkshop quota we will get Asdrubael Vect or Lady Malys Blister.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

metal scourges? that makes no sense, they have far too many options available to be metal,plastic 5 man kit would be more like it


----------



## StraightSilver (Mar 17, 2011)

My information is a little old now but I last heard that the plan was to get all the arena stuff released first, meaning the Venom is next.

This will be a plastic kit with Wych passengers hanging off it like the Warrior passengers hanging off the raider.

These two types of passenger will be interchangeable so that you can have Wyches or warriors hanging off either your Raider or Venom to represent which type of unit is travelling in it.

They weren't able to put each of the passenger type on the raider sprue as there wasn't space so that's why the Venom has Wyches.

Apparently they also wanted to have plastic Haemonculi hanging passengers, but at the time they couldn't think of a suitable plastic kit to include them in.

Once the Arena stuff is done it will be Haemonculi, so expect some blisters for them plust Wracks and Grotesques.

Then finally it will be things with wings.

So I have it as:

April - Venom - plastic kit with Wych hanging passengers (this was before I heard about Grey Knights so I suspect end of April or beginning of may)

May - Haemonculi, Wracks and Grotesques - Metal models
Talos - possibly plastic kit but no confirmation on that one.

June - Scourges - plastic kit
One of the Flyers - plastic kit -Possible if ready in time (it has had some setbacks apparently)

As I say this is information I was given 2-3 months ago so these things may not be 100% accurate, but White Dwarf is written 3 months in advance so I don't see too much changing. However I was completely blind sided by Grey Knights coming in April so not too sure on all the dates.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

since the venom has not been mentioned, I doubt that will be coming in april, and would probably come with the new wave they released,

how often have you seen GW release models one at a time? just saying.

so its probably going to be, with that info: Haemonculi, Wracks, Grotesques, and the Venom will be our big 2nd wave 'release' and scourge will be a plastic kit possibly with it.

Just as an additional thought: I really hope the 2nd wave brings a 100 dollar battleforce kit.

If the battleforce comes out, what do you guys think will be in it?

I think it will be:

1 warrior box
1 wytch box
1 raider
1 box of either Hellions or Reaver Jetbikes (im hoping the bikes)


----------



## StraightSilver (Mar 17, 2011)

Well in March we only had Beastmasters and a Succubus, admittedly the Beastmaster included several models so about half a dozen in total.

I don't doubt that there will be a couple of blisters along with the Venom, I just have no idea what will be in them.

Jes told me the Venom would finish off the last of the arena models, barring the odd blister, and that once the Venom was released Haemonculi etc would come next.

So the Venom should be part of the next release.

The dark Eldar release has also been planned to be drip fed each month until June, so small releases each month like the March releases.

As I say my information is a little old now, and obviously is no more than rumours and conjectures, but my sources for this are very good ones, I just can't say who they are.

But most of this comes from the conversation I had with the designers at the Dark Eldar launch in Nottingham last year.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

true, about the beast master and succubi, as i said before, hopfully the battleforce will come out with this next wave.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

I'd only get a box set that included Warriors, Wyches/ Wracks, a Venom, and Beasts at this point. I could always use more troops, I need a fair few Venom models, and I'm not going to pay that much for those beasts (which is why they won't be in this supposed set).

I would actually like to see 3 seperate box sets for DE that each buff a seperate aspect of the codex, Kabal/Arena/Flesh. They are different enough, that's for sure.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

true Styro, but I know we wont see 3 Battleforces for them for a basic army idea.

if you look at the battleforces they have released for every army they all follow a very simple system:

2 troop choice boxes
their main form of Transport (IE: a rhino)
and another squad box that is Heavy, Fast, or elite.

Also: they are all plastic, since the beasts are metal, we wouldnt see them for sure, we probably wont see grotesques or wracks in the box for sure either.

so it comes down to Wytches and warriors as the troop choices still, im almost positive the battleforce would be 1 of each, the transport would definitly be a Raider over a venom, since the venom is more akin to a razorback, and you never see razorbacks in battleforces, am I wrong?

then a plastic kit from the first wave, thats why I thought maybe Hellion or Reaver.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

warriors,wyches,raider and reavers £56-£60 price tag


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

^ Yeah, that's what I am honestly expecting. Only problem is that a lot of DE players like to specialize one way or another, so that box set won't work for them as well. Most other box sets have things that are fairly generic across the codex. But I guess due to the same diversity they'd have to spread the focus around a bit.






1111


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

battle forces are not for players who know what they are doing, they are to sell a chunk to mums and dads for little johnny


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> battle forces are not for players who know what they are doing, they are to sell a chunk to mums and dads for little johnny


and people who Collect bitz. or make huge apoc armies.

actually, I can think of a list build that could effectively use Wytches, Warriors and reavers.


----------



## Emte (May 17, 2010)

It looks like scourges will get a plastic kit as on the main GW site the concept art picture for succubus says it should take the range of plastic arms from wyches, warriors and scourges


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Emte said:


> It looks like scourges will get a plastic kit as on the main GW site the concept art picture for succubus says it should take the range of plastic arms from wyches, warriors and scourges


+REP for you for good eyes


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

Little Update from the GW page:



















http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=14300134a

Now, what do you think is it?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

talos and grotesque


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah I cant get a good feel from either of those pictures, the top one looks like it would be something akin to one of the flesh creatures but its shape would suggest the gortesque, but could easily be a talos or chronos if they decided to add in flesh concepts to it.

the bottem will most likely be a talos of chronos, or the slight possibility it could be one of the jetfighters, but Im going to not hold my breath on that one.

(I have a feeling if they leave any unit out it will probably be the flyers)


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I think the head is from a grotesque. Only because the it's likely to be that or a wrack and the head position looks more like the grotesque art in the codex.

I think the second will be a talos/chronos kit. Only because GW likes this two for one kit in recent years. They also have the same wounds, toughness and armoured carapace so they could conceivably use the same basic chassis.

All pure guesswork obviously


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

well cabbage, the lore behind them is that the Chronos is purposely similar to the talos, but Widely different in design.

The Talos is more scorpion with big arms like, where the chronos is smaller and insect-like more akin to a beetle from the pictures in the very least.

thinking of it more, and looking at the art in the book, Im going to have to say that the second pic is probably going to be a chronos Metal model, they will continue to make us use the old Talos im thinking, since thats on the Site still.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> metal scourges? that makes no sense, they have far too many options available to be metal,plastic 5 man kit would be more like it


Tell that to Stern/Vanguard...

I see (depressingly) all-metal releases apart from Vehicles (Metal Talos/Cronos) but I'll hold out a little hope for plastic Scourge/Wracks.

With regards to trueborn and bloodbrides, the brides only get +1 special weapon over normal wyches, so considering you get 3x weapons in the box already when wyches can only use 2 per ten models, I find it highly unlikely they'll get a seperate release.

Trueborn have a very very slight possibility, but I think it's much more likely they'll simply do a pack of 5 metal Blasters/Shredders a la Melta/Plasma guns instead of releasing a box that very few people would actually use. The most popular Trueborn squad is 5 in a Venom with 4 Blasters. What are the odds GW will actually release a kit capable of doing that? Miniscule. They have never, ever, released kits with multiples of the same special weapon in it.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Sethis said:


> Trueborn have a very very slight possibility, but I think it's much more likely they'll simply do a pack of 5 metal Blasters/Shredders a la Melta/Plasma guns instead of releasing a box that very few people would actually use. The most popular Trueborn squad is 5 in a Venom with 4 Blasters. What are the odds GW will actually release a kit capable of doing that? Miniscule. They have never, ever, released kits with multiples of the same special weapon in it.


What about the Shard carbines? the standard armament for these guys, blasters and such are upgrades, I can see these guys getting a kit, 5 man plastic kit, shard carbines, extra weapons,fancy bits and bobs, heads etc.
If they were just armed as standard warriors to start with i would agree, but they have different basic weapons. Also just because GW have never done something does not mean they wont start, they never had flyers before but at least 5 codex have them now,things change.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

No question that the left image is a Wrack. The right one i'm guessing the new Talos model, the curve seems to fit.

What needs to be released imo. Scourges, Wracks and Grotesques, Court of the Archon Models, Duke Sliscus, Drazhar, Kheradruahk, Baron Sathonyx, Asdrubael Vect, Lady Malys, Talos with Cronos conversion and Venoms.

We need more hero models, very few in current release.

Lord of the Night


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

sorry LotN, theres more of a chance of Trueborn and bloodbrides being released then any of the special characters outside of possibly a new Vect model. and the wracks are, for their art in the dex, standing more upgright, where the picture seems to be closer to a very burly or thick creature. In any case, it IS either a wrack of grotesque, but im thinking its the later, not the former.

to BnK: sorry your wrong, Shard Carbines are NOT a standard armament, they are an upgrade, it might be an upgrade accessible for every trueborn, but that does not make it a standard armament, Its not even a free upgrade, the point is on this, they are the standard armament for scourge, as others pointed out, the succubus concept art hints at interchangable arm scourge. now, what are the chances that GW will make you buy scourge and a warrior box to get Shard carbine Trueborn if you want them? as others have said it might be a good possibility they will come out as a bit for DE (I can see that even more if the scourge are metal rather then plastic).

Im assuming alot of people ignore my posts but ill say it again about the pics: I do not think that the second pic is a Talos in any way, shape, for form, because the old talos is still out on the site, so it will more then likely be the chronos.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> sorry LotN, theres more of a chance of Trueborn and bloodbrides being released then any of the special characters outside of possibly a new Vect model. and the wracks are, for their art in the dex, standing more upgright, where the picture seems to be closer to a very burly or thick creature. In any case, it IS either a wrack of grotesque, but im thinking its the later, not the former.


Trueborn and Bloodbrides are just advanced Warriors and Wyches. GW should just release a bitz kit that allows you to convert the latter two into the former two. Its cheaper, easier and allows for more releases.

I just want a new Drazhar model, one that looks more in step with the current Incubi models. A Duke Sliscus would be nice but Drazhar will make me happy, though i'll admit that i'd like Lady Malys as well, a female Archon model would be a very good idea.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

It really wouldn't surprise me if they combined the Scourge and the Trueborn squad in the same box.

It's unlikely, but possible.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

LotN, go and read up on the huge arguement on that debate. Im not saying that trueborn or bloodbrides would be released, im saying they have a better chance of being released then more ICs outside of vect. Ill say this now: there is only a .000001% chance of Drazhar getting a new model, dont even think it, since you will be in for dissapointment on that front.

on another note: female archon is not hard to acheive step 1, buy Succubus, step 2, count her as an archon, shes pratically armored enough to be one.

i highly doubt they would merge them orochi. they are not even wearing the same armor and the Designs of the Scourge are going to be so far out there with feathers (hopfully if they stick to the fluff) and the fact that its ghostplate armor not kalabite armor would really hinder the merging. (needing to buy a scourge box in order to make kalabite trueborn with carbines, is a very good possibility though)


----------



## Nixon (Mar 23, 2011)

The exact release for DE 2nd Wave is on the 4th of June

The release will be as follows:

Battleforce
Razorwing Fighter
Venom
Scourge
Talos/Cronos Parasite Engine Kit


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

Nixon, that does not make Sense, there are multiple hints that we will see wracks and Grotesques. especially after seeing the 'hint' pictures on the official site, since the second one has a 95% chance of being a talos or chronos, which Im positive will still be metal releases because both are so widely different in design. and the first looks like a grotesque helmet, which im sure most of us can agree on.

We will probably see the venom and scourge, yes. 

we might see a talos and chronos, see the earlier message. we might see the razorwing / voidraven.

GW has a sense of giving us hints while keeping us in the dark, in example, they put a haemonculi as the art they decided to use, why? this is the hint its going to be the flesh army additions being added. most probably a venom kit aswell.

I do have this feeling that our second release will be a big one though


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

KhainiteAssassin said:


> Nixon, that does not make Sense, there are multiple hints that we will see wracks and Grotesques. especially after seeing the 'hint' pictures on the official site, since the second one has a 95% chance of being a talos or chronos, which Im positive will still be metal releases because both are so widely different in design. and the first looks like a grotesque helmet, which im sure most of us can agree on.
> 
> We will probably see the venom and scourge, yes.
> 
> ...


have to agree , i could have bought Nixons post apart from missing out the very obvious Groteque/wrack from the list,school boy error!


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

Nixon said:


> The exact release for DE 2nd Wave is on the 4th of June
> 
> The release will be as follows:
> 
> ...


You forgot plastic smurf slaves to decorate our vehicles with!


----------



## Nixon (Mar 23, 2011)

B and K I have seen a summary from GW staff showing the release dates and what is exactly in it from a managers meeting. maybe they didnt tell the managers something either than... hmmm...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Nixon said:


> B and K I have seen a summary from GW staff showing the release dates and what is exactly in it from a managers meeting. maybe they didnt tell the managers something either than... hmmm...


If GW managers knew the release schedual i would already have had it confirmed too, being as i get the same sheets they do.....


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Trust me that list is not right.


----------



## Nixon (Mar 23, 2011)

B&K This is my managers meeting minutes from the latest meetings(saw the back page), not release dates, I have a great manager at my FLGS.

I'm happy to place a bet on this if you wish


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Nixon said:


> B&K This is my managers meeting minutes from the latest meetings(saw the back page), not release dates, I have a great manager at my FLGS.
> 
> I'm happy to place a bet on this if you wish


I will bet my entire collection against yours that the 4th of june release is not exact to what you stated in your first post,i will give you my address so you can start mailing them


----------



## Nixon (Mar 23, 2011)

Deal I will pace mine on then!


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

So there will be a battleforce introduced along with the second wave? I know a lot of people hate on battleforces in general for including less than competitive units, but I have always liked them, and I wish they would make try to make them closer to the first release for an army.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

And if it is but its on the 5th of June I get both collections as an early birthday present .


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Anymore information on this eventual release?


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

not that I have seen. im torn between wanting to make unique and awsome wracks / grotesques, and waiting for GW to release some for me to mod.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Venoms is all i care about, my army will be ninja


----------

